# Internet : demain je m'y mets.



## ccciolll (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ça fait un bout de temps que je tourne autour du pot (sans marcher dedans !)

Allez, je vais installer Internet à la maison.

Puisque mon vieux G3/233 desktop beige peut supporter X.1 (il parait qu'il peut même supporter X.2 mais j'ai pas le CD d''install de X.2 donc pour l'instant ce sera X.1) et que osX, même X.1, est POUR L'INSTANT encore fort étanche à toutes sortes de virus, spywares et autres trojans (voir cette discussion), alors c'est décidé, je me lance.

Mais une fois le problème de la machine, du système et des virus réglés, reste le plus GROS problème : choisir un FAI.

Moi qui suis un lecteur régulier de 60 M de conso et QueChoisir, il ne se passe pas un mois sans que je lise les témoignages des pires soucis avec les FAI : des clauses abusives, des ultra-bas débits au prix du haut débit, des SAV surtaxés qui ne répondent pas ou mal, des courriers auquel on ne répond pas, des abonnements mis de force à qui ne l'a pas demandé Bref, la jungle !!! Donc forcément, je tremble à l'idée d'entrer en contgact avec un FAI.

D'abord pour commencer, il me faudrait définir à quels opérateurs et quelles puissances je peux accéder depuis chez moi, sachant que je ne souhaite pas avoir le téléphone dégroupé ou la télé par cable mais UNIQUEMENT un accès au web. Dans mon immeuble il y a le cable qui passe et bien sur des lignes téléphoniques. 
Alors qui saurait me dire COMMENT je peux savoir les différetns FAI auxquels je suis susceptible de m'adresser en fonction de mon adresse physique. Déjà, une fois que j'aurais la liste des prétendants, ça m'évitera d'éplucher les conditions de ceux auxquels je n'aurais de toutes façons pas accès.

C'est la première étape.

La deuxième étape sera de trouver les études consommateurs les plus récentes sur les FAI, si qqun peut m'aiguiller où trouver ça (parce que me contenter des témoignages personnels, même les plus sincères, n'est pas suffisant, une étude faite par des pros sera tout de même plus exhaustive et pointue)

Et enfin, la troisième étape, définir parmi les offres et les modems (fourni on non ?), lesquels sont compatibles avec un G3/233.

bref, c'est pas pour demain que j'aurais internet, mais si je commence jamais

Bon, vous arrivez encore à comprendre ce que je dis après ces 759 phrases illisibles que j'ai faites ?

*Ma première question : comment définir les FAI accessibles en fonction de mon positionnement géographique ?*

Et pour répondre on lève le doigt s'il vous plait !


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bon, vous arrivez encore à comprendre ce que je dis après ces 759 phrases illisibles que j'ai faites ?
> 
> *Ma première question : comment définir les FAI accessibles en fonction de mon positionnement géographique ?*
> 
> Et pour répondre on lève le doigt s'il vous plait !



 
j'ai juste lu celle en gras. 
Tu peux aller sur ce site ....


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2006)

Pour savoir quel FAI peut te fournir : 

http://www.degrouptest.com/

le probleme c'est que certains FAI ne veulent plus figurer parmis les r&#233;sultats... donc pas &#233;vident.

Tu habites en centre ville ?
Dans une grosse ville ? laquelle ?

moi perso je suis pour free... 5 ans chez eux, sans jamais un soucis... avec plusieurs demenagement, des changements de box... toujours nickel.
Malheuresement certains diront le contraire.

Il faut te dire de toute fa&#231;on qu'aucun FAI est irr&#233;prochable, il y a toujours une part d'incertitude... donc en se basant la dessus, mieux vaut prendre un FAI qui coute moins cher la base... donc eliminer Orange d'entr&#233;e de jeu...


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> j'ai juste lu celle en gras.
> Tu peux aller sur ce site ....



arg... grillé... j'ai perdu le coup...


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Il faut te dire de toute façon qu'aucun FAI est irréprochable


 
C'est effectivement et malheureusement vrai. Si tu es à Villeneuve d'asq, moi qui ai vécu 6 mois à Marq en baroeul, j'étais chez NC Numéricable, via le cable. Pas de soucis particulier. Je crois que Nordnet a bonne presse par chez vous.

Maintenant que je suis sur Paris, je suis chez mamadoo avec la livebox. Pas le moins cher certes mais ça marche et le seul pb que j'ai eu en 1 an a été réglé en 4 min par la hot-line. Mais peut-être ai-je de la chance, va savoir...

Une fois que tu as déterminé les FAI potentiels, essaye de voir quelles sont tés priorités : coûts, service (disons le moins pire), etc. Mais bon, c'est un peu la jungle, comme les banques quoi...


----------



## boddy (14 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: Ben voilà ! Ca commence :mouais:
Moi, je suis très contente d'Orange


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> arg... grillé... j'ai perdu le coup...



Le concept ... rechercher le ? tout le reste est du blabla inutile.    (combo)

Content de te retrouver dans les parages


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> :mouais: Ben voilà ! Ca commence :mouais:
> Moi, je suis très contente d'Orange




Chiche on essaye sur ce post de ne pas vanter chacun son FAI. 

J'ai commencé, je m'en excuse. on va essayer de s'occuper de son cas sans polluer (trop...)

Salut chandler, ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## ccciolll (14 Septembre 2006)

eh ben c'est efficvace votre site, là !!!

Donc je suis éligible à à peu près tout !

par réseau France Télécom (Option 5)

ADSL Max 2+ ( jusqu'à 18 Mbps/1 Mbps) - Club Internet ou Orange
ADSL Max ( jusqu'à 8 Mbps /  800 kbps) - Alice, AOL, Cegetel, Free, Nordnet

Autres offres en degroupage (option 1) ou Colecte ATM (option 3)

Neuf et cegetel en ADSL2+ 16Mps/800

Club Internet
Jusqu'à 20Mbps/1Mbps
estimation reception 6,1 M à 12,3 M - emission 704 k

Alice
jusqu'à 16 Mbps / 512 Kps
Estimation débit IP 9,5 M

Free (vu sur le site free car ils ne veulent pas apparaître sur degrouptest (allez savoir pourquoi)
 ADSL 2+ 5HD


Bref, en gros, j'ai le choix entre à peu près tous les FAI et à chaque fois avec des débits possiblement élevés (vous noterez qu'il n'y en a que deux qui prennent le risque de donner une estimation, et encore, que vaut-elle ?)

*Bon, maintenant, je ne sais pas trop quelle différence il y a entre l'utilsiation du réseau france télécom ou le dégroupage ?

Et est-ce que degrouptest prend aussi en compte le cable ? *

Parceque je ne vois d'offre mamadoo, pourtant ils sont venu nous tanner pendant des mois comme quoi on avait le câble et que ils fallait absolument s'abonner.


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Septembre 2006)

La question de choisir un FAI  je me l'&#233;tais pos&#233;e y'a pile un an lorsque j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de passer &#224; l'ADSL (ahem  ). Bon, je ne ferai pas de pros&#233;lytisme...chacun choisit ce qui lui convient.

J'avais effectivement consult&#233; le site degroutest, mais &#233;galement celui-l&#224; ariase. Il pr&#233;sente en d&#233;tail toutes les offres auxquelles tu peux acc&#233;der de chez toi (avec les prix itou).

edith: Noos c'est pas le cable ?? je pose la question parce que j'ai un doute... Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification sur degrouptest, c'est effectivement un r&#233;seau cabl&#233;.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2006)

Tu disais plus haut que tu voulais juste internet. donc cela voudrait dire que tu veux garder ta ligne fixe (si tu en as une) et b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'internet.

Le degroupage total c'est quand tu veux te passer de france telecom, donc tu ne payes plus d'abonnements telephonique, juste celui de ton FAI qui le cas ech&#233;ant peut fournier en meme temps qu'internet : le t&#233;l&#233;phone et la tv.


----------



## yabr (14 Septembre 2006)

je te fais part de mon experience...pas au sujet de fai mais de ron G3...

je viens de remplacer mon imac g3 333 384mo 10.3.9 et j'ai wandoo 8MO
je peux pas te dire à quel point ça ramait....depuis avec le macmini,l'apparition des pages web est quasi instantanee...
tout ça pour te dire de ne pas trop investir dans du 16mo....je suis pas sur que tu puisse vraiment en profiter...


----------



## ccciolll (14 Septembre 2006)

Merci de toutes ces infos.

Donc à priori le degroupage ne me concerne pas puisque je souhaite rester chez France Télécom pour le téléphone.

Merci aussi de l'info G3, surtout que je ne veux pas télécharger de gros trucs à priori, donc je ne viserai pas une offre trop puissante.

Pour le site ariase il à l'air plus complet que l'autre, je le testerai demain.

Je relance tout de même la question cable

*Le cable est il inclus dans les propositions de degrouptest ? Ou fut il chercher ailleurs ?

Quel avantages/inconvénents entre réseau France Télécom / dégroupage et cable, si la technologie ou le tube est différent ?

Peut-on avoir internet par cable si on prend pas la TV ?*


----------



## Fondug (14 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> *Peut-on avoir internet par cable si on prend pas la TV ?*


 
Oui, les FAI proposent TV ou Internet ou TV + Internet


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> *Le cable est il inclus dans les propositions de degrouptest ? Ou fut il chercher ailleurs ?*


*

vi vi il fait tout lire *


----------



## lalou (14 Septembre 2006)

Un excellent site macophiles pour tout ce qui touche internet: macadsl

http://www.macadsl.com/comparatifs/non_degroupe.php

(Attention: je n'ai pas dit que les forums macGé ne valent rien  )

a+


----------



## rizoto (14 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Merci de toutes ces infos.
> 
> Donc à priori le degroupage ne me concerne pas puisque je souhaite rester chez France Télécom pour le téléphone.
> 
> ...




Le cable ce n'est pas l'ADSL donc rien à voir avec le dégroupage.

Il est possible d'avoir internet par le cable sans devoir payer pour le téléphone  ni pour la télé.

Ca fait 7 mois que j'ai le cable (juste internet sans TV ni téléphone). Installation super rapide (3 jours d'attente entre l'inscription et le moment ou je me suis connecté), une personne est venue chez moi brancher le modem et vérifier que tout fonctionne bien. Depuis j'ai eu 5 déconnections dont une seule de plus de 2 heures (je touche du bois). 

le principal inconvénient est le modem qui ne propose pas beaucoup de choix, voir aucun  (pas de fonction routeur, wifi, etc...) donc j'ai du acheter un routeur wifi.


----------



## Php21 (14 Septembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour savoir quel FAI peut te fournir :
> 
> http://www.degrouptest.com/
> 
> ...





Quand on peut s'en passer Ok, mais en cambrousse ,sans Adsl, aucun dégroupagee prévu anant 2027  -->  IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## ccciolll (15 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> vi vi il fait tout lire



Ah oui, en effet, c'est en bas, en tout petit.
Ils voudraient pas qu'on prenne le cable ils s'y prendraient pas autrement !
L'info est lapidaire, d'ailleurs, au sujet du cable.

Tout ce que j'y apprends c'est que je suis eligible &#224; internet cable par France Telecom Cable et NC Numericable.

Pas d'infos sur les puissances possibles (m&#234;me si dans mon cas ce n'est pas super important vu mon ordi).

*Si je prend l'ADSL par ligne t&#233;l&#233;hphonique (sans degroupage) &#231;a bloque ma ligne t&#233;l&#233;phone quand je suis connect&#233;, non ?
Le cable ne pose pas ce probl&#232;me je suppose.*

EDIT : d'apr&#232;s Ariase, par le cable, je peux avoir une offre 30 megas.
Bon, comme on disait, moi de toutes fa&#231;ons avec le G3 j'aurais du 1 mega reel &#224; tout casser, mais c'est bon &#224; savoir.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Septembre 2006)

Non, quand tu es connect&#233; avec l'ADSL, tu peux utiliser ta ligne telephonique
C'est un des diff&#233;rences avec internet "bas-debit"


----------



## ccciolll (15 Septembre 2006)

Bien, bon techniquement tout me semble assez clair maintenant.
à priori j'aurais à choisr entre internet ADSL sans dégroupage ou internet par cable, les deux se valant techniquement pour quelqu'un comme moi ayant un ordinateur pas très vaillant et ne souhaitant pas faire de wifi.

Maintenant, etpae 3

*Savez-vous où je pourrais trouver les tests-consommateurs les plus récents sur les offres des FAI ?*


----------



## Fondug (15 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> *Savez-vous o&#249; je pourrais trouver les tests-consommateurs les plus r&#233;cents sur les offres des FAI ?*


 
Peut &#234;tre sur le site de l'Internaute, pas mal de comparatifs et de tests consommateurs en bas de la page


----------



## ccciolll (18 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; &#233;plucher les choses.

Sur Ariase les descriptifs sont d&#233;j&#224; pas mal, voil&#224; ce que j'en tire.

Les offres les moins ch&#232;res sont en 56 K ( a condition de consommer peu mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas combien je consommerais), mais si j'ai bien compris le 56 K bloque la ligne de t&#233;l&#233;phone.
De plus, aucun FAI ne semble louer de modem pour ce type d'offre et je crains que 56 K, m&#234;me sur un g3, ce soit bien faible

Ensuite, en offre ADSL non d&#233;group&#233; ou degroup partiel, j'ai retenu 3 offres (de 10+x &#224; 25 euros / mois) qui proposent des puissances fort vari&#233;s  512 k, 2 mo et 19 Mo. les modems peuvent &#234;tre lou&#233;s, cela dit, dois-je pr&#233;ferer un  modem USB (j'ai une carte USb donc &#231;a va) ou un modem ethernet ? Et la club i box, c'est un modem quoi : usb, ethernet ?

Enfin, en cable, l'offre n'est pas plus chere que la moyenne des ADSL (20 euros) et bien plus puissante (30 M), cela dit ils ne disent rien au sujet des modems &#224; louer. Puis-je trouver un modem cable / G3 facilement dans le commerce et &#224; quel prix ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Septembre 2006)

Dans tous les cas, prefere un modem ethernet, tu gagneras en stabilit&#233;, en d&#233;bit, et beaucoup moins de soucis potentiel 

Pour le cable, je pense qu'il faut louer un modem-cable, avec sortie ethernet, donc compatible avec tout les ordinateurs &#233;quip&#233;s d'une carte r&#233;seau.


----------



## rizoto (18 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, prefere un modem ethernet, tu gagneras en stabilité, en débit, et beaucoup moins de soucis potentiel
> 
> Pour le cable, je pense qu'il faut louer un modem-cable, avec sortie ethernet, donc compatible avec tout les ordinateurs équipés d'une carte réseau.



+1 pour le modem en ethernet.

Sinon pour le cable, le modem t'es fourni contre une caution de 90 euros (caution que je n'ai jamais du payer dans la pratique), et tu peux brancher le modem soit en ethernet, soit en usb.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Septembre 2006)

En effet, en lisant bien entre les lignes, j'ai vu que le modem est fourni par l'operateur cable (ça n'était pas dans le fenêtre verte (services) de Ariase alors ça m'a échappé, pff, quel nul je fais des fois).

Bon, donc, en résumé, j'ai une offre cable  avec modem gratosse, pour 20 euros par mois. Ajouter 30 euros de frais d'activation et engagement d'un an. Pas de frais de déménagement.
 Pour ce prix j' 30 Mo en descente et 1 Mo en montée, bien plus que je ne pourrais en utiliser. Connexion Illimitée.
Et il y a une offre ariase pour les nouveaux abonnés (moi) à 10 euros les 3 prmeirs mois (en gros les frais d'installation sont offerts, quoi).


De l'autre côté, en ADSL
j'ai une offre 10 euros par mois pour 1 heure + 1 euro par heure sup, à 512 K/ 128K. aucun autre frais, aucun engagement. Le modem USB est offert. ça peut être bien à condition de ne pas dépasser 10 heures par mois, ce qui me semble tout de même peu. MAis vu qu'il n'y a aucun engagement, je peux la prendre 1 mois pour tester
J'ai une autre offre 4à19 Mo / 256a800k, 15 euros par mois, La club-I box est louée 3 euros (je ne sais pas si elle est ethernet : donc compter 18 euros par mois. pas de frais au début ni à la fin, mais engagement d'un an (réciproque, le FAI s'engage à fournir la prestation). 63 euros !!! de frais en cas de déménagement et hotline à 34cts la minute !!!. 
Et denirère offre retenue, un prestataire dont la qualité et le sérieux est fortement vantée (nordnet), le modem ethernet à 3 euros, l'abonnement 20 euros la première annee, puis 25 ensuite (donc total 28 euros par moi). j'ai 0,5à2 Mo / 128k, pas d'engagement, pas de frias sauf déménagement 49 euros.

Voilà, un résumé déjà suffisamment indigeste !

EN gros, ce qu'il sort de tout ça c'est que le cable semblerait la meilleure option pour moi, mais peut être tester l'offre 512 K/1h à 10 euros un mois ou deux pour être sûr de ma consommation.

Un seul truc qui m'embête : pour l'ADSL la prise téléphone est dans le couloir, à 3 metres de l'ordi, ça va ; par contre la prise de l'antenne TV de l'immeuble se trouve au fond du salon, au moins 20 metres de cables en longeant les murs jusqu'à l'ordi,* enfin si le cable arrive bien par la prise de TV (si j'ai bien compris).

*Voilà, votre aide et celle du site ariase me furent précieuses. Merci.


----------



## rizoto (18 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> En effet, en lisant bien entre les lignes, j'ai vu que le modem est fourni par l'operateur cable (ça n'était pas dans le fenêtre verte (services) de Ariase alors ça m'a échappé, pff, quel nul je fais des fois).
> 
> Bon, donc, en résumé, j'ai une offre cable  avec modem gratosse, pour 20 euros par mois. Ajouter 30 euros de frais d'activation et engagement d'un an. Pas de frais de déménagement.
> Pour ce prix j' 30 Mo en descente et 1 Mo en montée, bien plus que je ne pourrais en utiliser. Connexion Illimitée.
> ...



Dans ta décision finale n'oublie pas de compter les frais d'abonnements téléphoniques à moins que tu aies déja une ligne de téléphone.

Pour l'offre de 10euros/mois/1h oublie. c'est vraiment peu, trop peu !!!

Le cable arrive par la prise TV, donc oui tu vas devoir tirer du cable. Le mieux serrait d'acheter un routeur wifi que tu brancherais sur ton modem comme ca plus de cable et si un ami vient il pourra se connecter.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Dans ta décision finale n'oublie pas de compter les frais d'abonnements téléphoniques à moins que tu aies déja une ligne de téléphone.
> 
> Pour l'offre de 10euros/mois/1h oublie. c'est vraiment peu, trop peu !!!
> 
> Le cable arrive par la prise TV, donc oui tu vas devoir tirer du cable. Le mieux serrait d'acheter un routeur wifi que tu brancherais sur ton modem comme ca plus de cable et si un ami vient il pourra se connecter.



Oui, j'ai déjà le téléphone France Télécom et je ne souhaite pas en changer :
 la téléphonie par internet ne fonctionnent pas en cas de panne d'electricité, est limitée à une prise alors que j'en utilise actuellement 6, et m'obligeaient peut-être à racheter du nouveau matériel (je pense que les vieux téléphones non-équipés de fréquence vocale nr fonctionnent pas sur ce genre de ligne).
 la Présélection chez un l'un des escrocs de la téléphonie j'en veux pas, j'avais testé l'un d'eux il y a 5 ans, sans préselection, et ça m'a vacciné. D'ailleurs dans mes recherches de FAI, j'ai soigneusement évité tous les opérateurs de téléphonie apparus à la privatisation de FT.
Donc le coût, je l'ai déjà, ça n'est pas un coût supplémentaire.


L'offre 10 euro / 1h + 1euro par heure supp semble en effet assez peu. Mais puisqu'il est sans engagement il peut servir à tester les choses. Mais pas de tester beaucoup, pas plus de 10 heures par mois quoi.

Pour le Wifi, je ne souhaite pas installer cela chez moi. Je refuse le téléphone portable, c'est pas pour installer un émetteur dans mon propre chez moi, juste à côté de la table à manger. En plus il en faudrait un puissant pour traverser le mur de béton armé de 20 cm qui sépare les deux pièces.

Bon, de toutes façons, pour l'instant je suis d'abord à la recherche d'un second DD pour installer proprement osX avant de me mettre à internet. JE vous tiens au courant de mon choix quand il aura lieu.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

coucou
Faut corriger quelques erreurs

il y a 3 facons courantes d'avoir internet  chez soi
- le bas d&#233;bit via t&#233;lephone ( l'ancetre , 56ko), on va pas en parler , c'est du d&#233;pannage ou du temporaire sans plus
-le cable ( peu d'offres)
-l'ADSL ( beaucoup d'offres)

Dans l'adsl j'ai vu quelques erreurs sur la notion de d&#233;groupage
2 cas 
-adsl chez Orange ( ex wanadoo)
tout passe par ft-orange, c'est le seul cas o&#249;  on ne parle pas de degroupage 

adsl via operateur dit alternatif ( tous les autres), avec ou sans d&#233;groupage

rappel definition du d&#233;groupage
le d&#233;groupage n'est rien d'autre que la gestion de la ligne FT ( pour la partie adsl) entre le local FT et la prise FT chez l'abonn&#233;, la boucle locale, gestion assur&#233;e par un prestataire X
Autrement dit
 etre d&#233;group&#233; ce n'est PAS renoncer &#224; FT

deux cas 
-  ligne non degroupable
 l'operateur X ne gere pas la boucle locale 
( par choix commercial ou questions techniques)
on passe alors par FT qui s'occupe de l'adsl chez X

 ligne degroupable
 il y a 2 cas 

*-d&#233;groupage partiel*
on  garde FT ( pour le telephone FT ) et passe par un prestataire X pour la partie adsl

*Autrement dit on a les DEUX :  tel FT + ADSL( chez X)*
Avec services et prix adsl divers selon les prestataires

*d&#233;groupage total*
on fait gerer integralement sa ligne par l'operateur X , et on renonce &#224; une ligne de t&#233;lephone classique FT, on se d&#233;sabonne de FT.
Et ce n'est nullement obligatoire
----------------------

Ayant experiment&#233; les 3 types ( cable , wanadoo-orange , et prestataire X)

le meilleur rapport sercices / prix est pour l'adsl  aupres de X

Et en gros autour de 30 euros / mois tu as des services avec  vrai haut d&#233;bit + TV numerique+ 2 &#232; ligne de telephone ( avec appels gratuits ou discount)

*Attention aux fausses &#233;conomies*
 promos , ou faux haut d&#233;bit
 512 ko  ETAIT jusqu'il y a quelques ann&#233;es du haut d&#233;bit , mais en 2006 c'est de fait quasi du bas d&#233;bit  compar&#233; &#224; des d&#233;bits de 2/ 5 M&#233;gas &#224; 20 m&#233;ga (voire  &#224; partir de 2007 50 mega via la fibre optique sans surcout de chez free)

bien calculer le cout TOTAL sur 2 ans minimum en tenant compte des frais annexes , location de modem , cautions, surcout d'options,  , frais  d'ouverture de contrat  - de fermeture de contrat

Et ne pas croire que le haut d&#233;bit ne sert pas 
M&#234;me si on ne telecharge pas des fichiers &#224; longueur de connexions , cela assure un confort ind&#233;niable
exemple simple sur du surf 
( techniquement c'est du telechargement)
Comparer la vitesse d'ouverture d'une page de forum en 56 ko , 512ko, et 2 &#224; 10 mega
Ya pas photo !


Autre chose &#224; corriger
les preselections
Depuis 5 ans elles ont &#233;normement chang&#233;es

ceci dit avec ADSL ca devient annexe , l'adsl &#233;tant souvent coupl&#233; avec l'utilisation d'un numero de telephone VoIP ( adsl donc) souvent &#224; un tarif imbattable ( voir gratuit)


----------



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> Faut corriger quelques erreurs
> [.&#8230;]
> ceci dit avec ADSL ca devient annexe , l'adsl &#233;tant souvent coupl&#233; avec l'utilisation d'un numero de telephone VoIP ( adsl donc) souvent &#224; un tarif imbattable ( voir gratuit)




Pour ce que tu dis en d&#233;tail sur le d&#233;groupage, je l'avais compris (tu remarqueras que les offres que j'ai choisies sont en degroupage partiel). Cela dit tel qu'on en parle, ce n'est pas aussi d&#233;taill&#233; et en effet &#231;a peut pr&#234;ter &#224; confusion. Merci donc &#224; toi d'avoir pris le temps de d&#233;tailler tout &#231;a pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris.

Ensuite, le reste de ta r&#233;ponse est vraie pour la majorit&#233; des gens mais pas pour moi.

1 : tu parles d'offres tip-top avec TV et t&#233;l&#233;phonie or je ne souhaite qu'une offre web. J'ai expliqu&#233; pourquoi je ne voulais pas changer d'op&#233;rateur t&#233;l&#233;phonie ou passer en VoIP (je peux ajouter l'exemple des pompiers r&#233;gionaux injoignables avec certains p&#233;rateurs VoIP. C'est comme la ceinture dans une voiture, &#231;a ne sert qu'une fois voire jamais, mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre irr&#233;prochable) et j'ajoute que je ne souhaite pas la t&#233;l&#233; par internet ou ailleurs, je n'ai pas la t&#233;l&#233;vision et c'est un choix id&#233;ologique.

2 : Tu parles de VRAI haut d&#233;bit, je sais bien que pour naviguer on pompe aussi (j'ai vu la diff&#233;rence au boulot quand on a eu un modem plus puissant). Cela dit 512 K pour un G3/233, c'est peut-&#234;tre bien assez, non ?
Et puis l'offre que je retiens le plus (NC) est &#224; 30 Megas (enfin selon la pub).

3 : Tu dis de bien tout calculer. J'ai pris en compte les couts de d&#233;m&#233;nagement, d'ouverture et fermeture, de location du modem, de d&#233;passement d'horeire pour les offres non-illimit&#233;es, et j'ai m&#234;me pris enc ompte les avis sur la qualit&#233; du service et les prix des hotlines. Enfin, je ne consid&#232;re pas la caution comme un co&#251;t (mais j'en tiens compte dans le c&#244;t&#233; qualit&#233; de service) !!!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

je ne parle pas d'offre adsl tip top 
je dis  juste que c'est le meilleur rapport service / cout , nuance
Apr&#232;s ca d&#233;pend des prestataires et de crit&#232;res techniques dont certains  ind&#233;pendants des prestataires (la qualit&#233; de la ligne physique  de FT)

j'ai parfaitement compris que tu ne cherchais que du web

Mais pour un prix similaire tu as aussi un service de telephonie quasi gratuit
et qui n'emp&#234;che en rien d'utiliser aussi la t&#233;lephonie FT

tu peux parfaitement prendre une offre adsl tout en gardant FT 
ET passer des appels via VoIP ( &#224; un coup imbattable)
ET passer d'autres appels via FT , si la voip passe mal

pour reprendre une comparaison voiture 
la voip ce n'est pas comme la ceinture de s&#233;curit&#233; ( indispensable) c'est plus comme une option "toit ouvrant" ou autre option

je parle en toute connaissance de cause , la VoIP  m&#234;me si sa qualit&#233; est fluctuante, s'est beaucoup am&#233;lior&#233;e, et ne coute rien ou presque .

les appels FT eux oui

La caution 
Au final n'est pas un cout , comme toute caution
Mais durant le contrat , c'est n&#233;anmmoins  une sortie d'argent.

le cable 
normalement le cable d'un operateur cable 
- arrive &#224; l'immeuble , si l'immeuble est cabl&#233;, puis aux paliers d' appartements 
-puis l installateur tech de l'operateur tire un cable( depuis le palier)  DANS ton logement
Et l&#224; tu peux lui demander de placer la prise l&#224; , l&#224; ou l&#224;, puis de te donner 2 metres ou 4 metres ou 15 de cable entre prise et modem , ils s'en foutent un peu , ils ont des rouleaux entiers ( mais cherchent &#224; faire le circuit court)
oon peut aussi  demander  plusieurs  prises de branchement  cable ( ca c'est parfois factur&#233 

( quand je passais par noos , je me suis pas g&#233;n&#233; pour demander 10 metres de cable libre, ce qui fut fait sans sourciller )

un inconvenient du cable
Quand  le quartier ou l'immeuble regarde la TV ( par cable), le soir ou weekend par exemple, et ben le d&#233;bit internet s'en ressent (  il tombe, plus ou moins)

Et en passant , en ce moment , je suis adslis&#233; SANS TV ( par choix, comme toi) et j'avais compar&#233;.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> un inconvenient du cable
> Quand  le quartier ou l'immeuble regarde la TV ( par cable), le soir ou weekend par exemple, et ben le débit internet s'en ressent (  il tombe, plus ou moins)



J'ai internet via le cable sur lyon et je n'ai aucune dégradation du débit. Je suis passé par free/neuf/wanadoo(à l'époque). Je ne dit pas que c'est pareil pour tout le monde mais c'est numericable qui me fournit des débits et ping les plus constants. 

De toute manière les offres 20 mégas (théoriques, en pratique c'est rarement le cas) sont du à une surenchère des opérateurs. Dans le cas d'une offre purement internet, c'est complètement inutile. Pour donner un exemple, on était sur du wanadoo 20 méga la connection était partagée avec plus d'une vingtaine de personnes via un serveur, et ca fonctionnait très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai internet via le cable sur lyon et je n'ai aucune d&#233;gradation du d&#233;bit. Je suis pass&#233; par free/neuf/wanadoo(&#224; l'&#233;poque). Je ne dit pas que c'est pareil pour tout le monde mais c'est numericable qui me fournit des d&#233;bits et ping les plus constants. .



Et bien tant mieux pour toi.
Concernant les baisses de debit , je parle &#224; la fois par experience personnelle ( via noos)  et de celles de pas mal de cabl&#233;s, connaissances directes ou  t&#233;moignages vus sur le web ( sur Paris cable = noos)


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

Les forum de MacADSL m'ont vraiment appris beaucoup de choses sur le cable, et nottement qu'ils étaient encore plus mauvais que les autres FAI... et c'est un euphémisme... :mouais:. Je te conseil d'aller voir avant de sauter le pas.
Moi, rien qu'a voir le tas de mensonge que m'a sorti un démarcheur de chez eux, ça m'a dégouté 
Franchement, si c'est pour pas prendre la TV, prends plutot de l'ADSL.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Les forum de MacADSL m'ont vraiment appris beaucoup de choses sur le cable, et nottement qu'ils &#233;taient encore plus mauvais que les autres FAI... et c'est un euph&#233;misme... :mouais:. Je te conseil d'aller voir avant de sauter le pas.
> Moi, rien qu'a voir le tas de mensonge que m'a sorti un d&#233;marcheur de chez eux, &#231;a m'a d&#233;gout&#233;
> Franchement, si c'est pour pas prendre la TV, prends plutot de l'ADSL.





Il y a un site d&#233;di&#233; aux personnes ayant eu des probl&#232;mes avec num&#233;ricable :
http://www.serialmaster.com/numericable/

La plupart des probl&#232;mes &#233;tant apparu suite au rachats de tous ces concurents...

Je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit utile de venir dire sur ce forum (free fonctionne mieux que le neuf, orange c'est nul, alice ca cartonne) chacun a son v&#233;cu vis &#224; vis de l'adsl/cable.

Encore une fois, je n'ai eu quasiment aucune d&#233;connection (<5) pendant 7 mois. ce qui n'&#233;tait pas le cas chez d'autres op&#233;rateurs. (je touche du bois...)

Autre point qui avait attir&#233; mon attention, la possibilit&#233; de payer par ch&#232;que ton abonnement au cable. En cas de probl&#232;me c'est beaucoup plus facile de se faire entendre.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit utile de venir dire sur ce forum (free fonctionne mieux que le neuf, orange c'est nul, alice ca cartonne) chacun a son vécu vis à vis de l'adsl/cable.


Ah bon?
Les experiences vécues  de divers personnes sont  justement  très utiles pour  se déterminer lors d' un choix.


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon?
> Les experiences v&#233;cues de divers personnes sont justement tr&#232;s utiles pour se d&#233;terminer lors d' un choix.


Non, sur ce point je pense qu'il a raison, et je cherche pas &#224; dire qu'il faut prendre tel FAI car c'est le meilleur. De toute fa&#231;on, prendre un FAI, c'est jouer &#224; la roulette russe... Aucun moyen de gagner &#224; coup sur. Il y a plein de m&#233;contents pour chaque FAI. Mais disons que de tout ce que j'ai entendue et lu, c'est avec le cable qu'on a le moins de chance de gagner... Mais j'ai pas dit que c'&#233;tait impossible


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon?
> Les experiences vécues  de divers personnes sont  justement  très utiles pour  se déterminer lors d' un choix.



Oui, entièrement d'accord avec toi. Je voulais juste dire qu'il faut juste éviter que ca tourne au trollage. 



wip a dit:


> Non, sur ce point je pense qu'il a raison, et je cherche pas à dire qu'il faut prendre tel FAI car c'est le meilleur. De toute façon, prendre un FAI, c'est jouer à la roulette russe... Aucun moyen de gagner à coup sur. Il y a plein de mécontents pour chaque FAI. Mais disons que de tout ce que j'ai entendue et lu, c'est avec le cable qu'on a le moins de chance de gagner... Mais j'ai pas dit que c'était impossible



Je respecte ce que tu penses mais as tu des arguments ou des chiffres fiables pour affirmer que NC numerciable est le moins bon des opérateurs?


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Je respecte ce que tu penses mais as tu des arguments ou des chiffres fiables pour affirmer que NC numerciable est le moins bon des op&#233;rateurs?


Des chiffres fiables ?? Non, car chaque op&#233;rateur aura SES chiffres fiables . Je donne juste mon avis en fonction de mes diverses exp&#233;riences, comme beaucoup sur ce forum. Mais si tu as des chiffres vraiment fiables de ton cot&#233;, on t'&#233;coute


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

ca trolle pas , c'est informatif.
 Chez tous les Fai on trouve des satisfaits et des moins satisfaits, des "classements" consommateurs qui varient ( surtout &#224; cause des differences de crit&#232;res d'analyse)
et il n'est pas toujours facile de choisir 
 ccciolll est venu chercher des conseils  et des avis


----------



## ccciolll (20 Septembre 2006)

eh ben eh ben , &#231;a cause pendant mon absence !!!

Pour ajouter ma pierre &#224; la discussion "l'avis de untel ou de unautre", je trouve que les avis de consommateurs sur tel ou tel FAI sont tr&#233;s importants, mais pas sur un forum. Car forc&#233;ment, ne seront represent&#233;s les avis que d'un faible pourcentage des gens. Avec un peu de malchance, on tombe sur le seul qui a eu des probl&#232;me avec telle compagnie et qui la d&#233;molit et on passe &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un truc bien. En revanche, les assos de consommateurs rassemblent des t&#233;moignage en masse et en font des moyennes. Par contre , je n'aurais jamais confiance dans les statistiques donn&#233;es par le FAI lui-m&#234;me ! Un FAI ne dira jamais "je suis un escroc"&#8230;

Puis en r&#233;ponse &#224; pascalformac
Je ne savais pas du tout qu'on pouvait avoir le VoIP sans renoncer &#224; FT, l&#224; tu m'int&#233;resses !!!
Je pourrais dans ce cas, peut-&#234;tre, prendre l'offre minima de FT et passer la majorit&#233; des appels en VoIP. &#231;a r&#233;duirait peut-&#234;tre les frais ? &#224; v&#233;rifier. Pour l'instant je paye entre 45 et 50 euros par bimestre &#224; FT, donc voir si le surco&#251;t du VoIP sera nettement inf&#233;rieur &#224; ( MaFactureActuelle - AbonnementSeul ).

*Et je vois &#231;a comment, sur le site ariase, si le VoIP est dispo et &#224; quel prix ? Mais pour le VoIP, ne me faut il pas du mat&#233;riel sp&#233;cifique en mati&#232;re de t&#233;l&#233;phone ? *L&#224; j'ai un t&#233;l&#233;phone (achet&#233; chez FT en 99) assez r&#233;cent sur la prise principale, sur toutes les autres prises, c'est des vieux coucous trouv&#233;s aux encombrants.

Enfin, pour ce qui est de tirer du cable, actuellement j'ai d&#233;j&#224; une prise TV dans l'appart, elle y est depuis la construction (1975 environ), c'est une coaxiale tout b&#234;te. *Est-ce que c'est celle l&#224; la prise ? *Parce que si c'est celle l&#224;, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils accepteraient de me tirer un fil pour me mettre une seconde prise dans le couloir (ou alors un geste commercial). Ou bien c'est un nouveau type de prise, et dans ce cas, en effet, je peux leur demander de la poser o&#249; je veux, et dans le couloir &#231;a les arrangera bien puisqu'il est &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du palier.

Amusant ta d&#233;couverte sur la puissance qui baisse quand le peuple admire son circences en avalant son panem. &#199;a devrait pas trop influencer mon G3, cela dit.


*Bon, et puis une autre question m'est venue.*
Sur Ariase, il apparait dans les options "installation (optionelle) = tant d'euros" pour certains FAI ADSL, alors je me pose la question, &#231;a correspond &#224; quoi ? a qqun qui vient chez moi brancher le modem et parametrer l'ordi, ou a une prestation technique "obligatoire" du genre brancher un cable sur le central t&#233;l&#233;phonique ?
Parceque pour FT par exemple, quand on arrive dans un maison inhabit&#233; depuis un certain temps, m&#234;me si il y a d&#233;j&#224; une prise de t&#233;l&#233;phone, ils doivent venir la r&#233;-activer et c'est factur&#233;.
Donc y'at'il des frais de ce genre pour l'ADSL ? Parce que l&#224; o&#249; j'habite, c'est clair, je suis arriv&#233; en 2003 et c'&#233;tait inhabit&#233; depuis 6 ans, donc personne n'a jamais mis l'ADSL sur cette prise.
Pour le cable pascalformac a d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu : il y a des gens qui viennent installer le c&#226;ble et je suppose que &#231;a fait partie des 30 euros demand&#233;s en frais d'activation.


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour 

Pour le téléphone neccessaire pour faire du VOip, le tiens devrait faire l'affaire sans problème, pas besoin de changer . Il se branche directement sur la "LiveBox". 
Il faudra par contre mettre un "filtre" entre chaque prise de ta maison et les autres téléphones.
Quand à la mise en route de l'ADSL, il n'y a normalement aucune intervention à faire chez toi, tout se passe à l'extérieur.

Quand au cable, la prise que j'ai chez moi (mon immeuble est cablé) est d'un nouveau genre, avec un pas de vis.

Voila sur ce que je peux te dire.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour le téléphone neccessaire pour faire du VOip, le tiens devrait faire l'affaire sans problème, pas besoin de changer . Il se branche directement sur la "LiveBox".
> Il faudra par contre mettre un "filtre" entre chaque prise de ta maison et les autres téléphones.
> ...



Merci.

à propos du filtre dont tu parles, je suis obligé d'en mettr eun ou c'est juste si je veux pouvoir utiliser les vieux téléphones pour faire du VoIP ?
Parceque sinon, j'utiliserais seulement le téléphone moderne pour le VoIP et garderais les autres pour appeler et être appelé via FT

Et sur le cable, on peut aussi avoir le VoIP ?


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> à propos du filtre dont tu parles, je suis obligé d'en mettr eun ou c'est juste si je veux pouvoir utiliser les vieux téléphones pour faire du VoIP ?
> Parceque sinon, j'utiliserais seulement le téléphone moderne pour le VoIP et garderais les autres pour appeler et être appelé via FT
> ...


Tu dois mettre un filtre avant chaque appareil téléphonqiue relié au resau FT, pas sur celui qui sera branché sur la Livebox pour la VoIP.
Niveau cable, tu pourras faire de la VoIP mais uniquement en passant par l'ordi je crois, avec un programme comme Skype, un micro, et un casque . C'est quand même nettement moins pratique qu'un vrai téléphone je pense .


----------



## ccciolll (20 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Tu dois mettre un filtre avant chaque appareil téléphonqiue relié au resau FT, pas sur celui qui sera branché sur la Livebox pour la VoIP.
> Niveau cable, tu pourras faire de la VoIP mais uniquement en passant par l'ordi je crois, avec un programme comme Skype, un micro, et un casque . C'est quand même nettement moins pratique qu'un vrai téléphone je pense .



Mais ils servent à quoi ces filtres sur les autres téléphones ? Est-ce que je suis obligé d'en mettre même si je prend pas le VoIP ? Je suppose que ces filtres ne sont pas offerts, ça coute combien ?
Est ce que le téléphone branché sur la livebox devra être reservé au VoIP ou peut-il être utilisé sur les deux réseaux ?


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2006)

les filtres gigognes ne sont pas tr&#232;s chers (tu peux les trouver &#224; 4 euros sur le net), par contre il faut en mettre sur toutes les prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques (utilis&#233;es ou pas) autres que celle sur laquelle tu branches ton modem (livebox chez wanadoo)

enfin, un telephone branch&#233; sur la livebox ne peut servir pour autre chose que la voip, si tu veux utiliser le r&#233;seau FT normal, il faut un autre t&#233;l&#233;phone branch&#233; sur une prise filtr&#233;

ps : "*A quoi servent les filtres ADSL ? * 

*Afin de pouvoir b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la meilleure qualit&#233; de connexion possible, il est n&#233;cessaire d'utiliser des filtres ADSL sur l'ensemble des prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques murales de votre ligne*.  
En g&#233;n&#233;ral un ou deux filtres vous sont livr&#233;s avec votre modem ADSL. Si cette quantit&#233; est insuffisante, il est possible d'acheter des filtres suppl&#233;mentaires sur quelques sites de vente en ligne ou directement dans votre agence commerciale France T&#233;l&#233;com (cela vous reviendra l&#233;g&#232;rement plus cher) 
La technologie ADSL utilise des fr&#233;quences au-dessus de celles utilis&#233;es pour la t&#233;l&#233;phonie classique. Afin de permettre &#224; un utilisateur de t&#233;l&#233;phoner pendant qu'il surfe, il faut s&#233;parer ces fr&#233;quences. C'est le r&#244;le du filtre ADSL."


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, m&#234;me si j'ai effectivement lu le contraire, les diff&#233;rents techniciens qui sont venus chez moi (Free et le Neuf) m'ont dit que les filtres &#233;taient utiles uniquement si il y avait un appareil sur la prise (tel, fax...). C'est ce que j'ai fais et &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien... 
D'ailleur, la phrase _"La technologie ADSL utilise des fr&#233;quences au-dessus de celles utilis&#233;es pour la t&#233;l&#233;phonie classique. Afin de permettre &#224; un utilisateur de t&#233;l&#233;phoner pendant qu'il surfe, il faut s&#233;parer ces fr&#233;quences. C'est le r&#244;le du filtre ADSL"_ me conforte dans cette solution. Un filtre ne sert &#224; rien si il n'y a rien &#224; filtrer


----------



## ccciolll (21 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Un filtre ne sert à rien si il n'y a rien à filtrer



Tout simplement !

Donc si je choisis l'ADSL, je dois aussi prendre en compte le coût supplémentaire de ces filtres, même si je ne choisis pas le VoIP, encore un point pour le cable.

Et si je choisis le cable et que je veux le VoIP, je devrais allumer l'ordi pour téléphoner et acheter un casque.

Bon, vu ma faible facture de FT (2/3 de la facture sont l'abonnement) et considérant que je souhaite conserver une abonnement FT quoiqu'il arrive, je crois que le vais laisser tomber le VoIP pour le moment

Et opter pour le cable. En espérant que les 20 metres de cable à poser ne seront pas refusés


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2006)

J'espère sincèrement que tu le regretteras pas, mais pour moi, tu fais pas le bon choix...  .

Bon courage quand même  .

@+


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2006)

Pour la question du cable, si ton modem est ethernet, tu pourras brancher un cable ethernet de 20m sans probleme 
Je l'ai fait &#224; une epoque car il me fallait un cable qui fasse presque le tour de ma piece


----------



## ccciolll (21 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> J'espère sincèrement que tu le regretteras pas, mais pour moi, tu fais pas le bon choix...  .
> 
> Bon courage quand même  .
> 
> @+



merci de ta sollicitude. Bon, en même temps il y d'autres post en dessous qui disent le contraire, ça équilibre

En fait il n'y a aucune solution parfaite


----------



## ccciolll (21 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Pour la question du cable, si ton modem est ethernet, tu pourras brancher un cable ethernet de 20m sans probleme
> Je l'ai fait à une epoque car il me fallait un cable qui fasse presque le tour de ma piece



mais tu sais que c'est pas con du tout ce que tu dis là !

Surtout que des cables ethernet, je crois qu'il y en a un tas qui prennent la poussière quelque part dans le coin.

Cela dit, la peur des 20 metres de cables n'a plus lieu d'être puisque comme le disait wip, la prise pour le cable est d'un nouveau type (avec pas de vis) donc ils seront OBLIGÉS  de me ré-installer une prise. J'avais oublié


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Octobre 2006)

dommage que tout s'arrète ici , 
j'ai suivi cette discussion avec intêret car je suis un peu dans la même situation que *Ccciolll*, un mac ancien et besoin uniquement de l'Adsl,
je vais donc fureter ailleurs sur le forum pour glaner encore quelques infos essentielles à ma future connection, 
patrick


----------



## ccciolll (5 Octobre 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> dommage que tout s'arrète ici ,
> j'ai suivi cette discussion avec intêret car je suis un peu dans la même situation que *Ccciolll*, un mac ancien et besoin uniquement de l'Adsl,
> je vais donc fureter ailleurs sur le forum pour glaner encore quelques infos essentielles à ma future connection,
> patrick



Ben, je peux ajouter que malgré les mises en gardes de certains macgéistes et leur faible notes dans le dernier 60 M ou que choisir, j'ai quand-même opté pour NC, leur prix restant attractif même par rapport aux ADSL à 15 euros modem non compris.

Je les ai appelé lundi ou mardi, ils m'envoient le modem par courrier donc pour l'instant j'en sais pas plus.

Ils acceptent le paiement par chèque moyennant un surcoût de 2 euros. J'ai pris cette option pour être mieux protégé en cas de conflit. Pour l'instant je n'ai donc déboursé aucun centime.

Je vous tiens informé de la suite, très bientôt je l'espère.


----------



## rizoto (5 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ben, je peux ajouter que malgré les mises en gardes de certains macgéistes et leur faible notes dans le dernier 60 M ou que choisir, j'ai quand-même opté pour NC, leur prix restant attractif même par rapport aux ADSL à 15 euros modem non compris.
> 
> Je les ai appelé lundi ou mardi, ils m'envoient le modem par courrier donc pour l'instant j'en sais pas plus.
> 
> ...



J'ai pris aussi le paiement par chèque, et je ne paye pas les 2 euros. De toute manière c'est illégal.


----------



## ccciolll (5 Octobre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai pris aussi le paiement par chèque, et je ne paye pas les 2 euros. De toute manière c'est illégal.



mmh mmh, je le note, je tenterais aussi de faire passer ça, tiens.

Excellent conseil ! 
SI qqun veut bien te coup-de-bouler de ma part Moi j'ai plus le droit.


----------



## wip (5 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> SI qqun veut bien te coup-de-bouler de ma part Moi j'ai plus le droit.


 
Voila, c'est fait


----------



## ccciolll (6 Octobre 2006)

Dis-moi rizoto, toi qui semble avoir une longue expérience avec NC,

hier j'ai appelé sur leur 0810 et j'ai demandé le service commercial, ils m'ont dit que je devais appeler un "08 92", je l'ai pas laissé finir sa phrase : "quoi c'est un numéro surtaxé !?"
Ils ne pourraient pas me les passer directement (c'est ce qui s'était passé quand j'ai appelé pour m'abonner chez eux). 
"Bon", que je dis, "vous allez peut-être pouvoir me répondre directement, je voudrais savoir où en est mon colis de modem"
"Nous n'avons pas accès à ce type d'informations, vous devez appeler ceci cela, je vous donne le numéro"
"Non merci" que je réplique, et je racroche. J'étais fulminant !
J'ai même pas encore versé un centime à NC ni ne me suis engagé, que déjà ils veulent me pigeonner avec des 08 92 !!!

Tu fais comment, toi, quand tu as un problème ou une question ? Ils ont pas de numéros normaux ?

Si ils fonctionnent en 08 92, je vais illico chez un autre prestataire !

Je crois que Nordnet a des vrais numéros de téléphone


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2006)

Ils ont 2 numéros : un 890 et un 892. je crois mettre servis du 0890.

La plupart des opérateurs sont en surtaxés non? Quoi qu'une loi est passé récemment à ce sujet, je crois! Je ne sais pas si elle est en vigueur.

Après réflexion, ca concerne juste le temps d'attente....ils ne devraient plus être facturés


Si tu veux une hotline gratuite, il te faut aller chez Alice.


Bon maintenant, je pense qu'il est inutile de s'enerver avec eux (téléopérateurs en général). Ils ne sont responsable de rien et les traiter comme de la merde ne peut que faire empirer ton problème. Surtout qu'il garde des notes des clients peu respectueux (déja eu ce problème avec mon assurance qui confondait mon paternel et moi-même).

Ca fait combien de temps que tu attends ton modem?

EDIT : Nordnet a de vrai numéros ....  Payant !  

cf leur site :
Une assistance technique illimitée par téléphone et par courrier électronique (4) 
(4) Assistance téléphonique au tarif de 0.34/min :love: :love: :love:


----------



## wip (6 Octobre 2006)

Change pas juste pour ça ccciolll... Ils sont tous comme ça ! Sois tu l'acceptes, sois tu prends pas l'ADSL... C'est la triste vérité de nos jours...


----------



## ccciolll (9 Octobre 2006)

Rassures toi, rizoto, j'ai pas &#233;t&#233; grossier avec la dame, je l'ai juste un peu surprise (et peut-&#234;tre vex&#233;e) en refusant le num&#233;ro du service client avant m&#234;me qu'elle ait fini de l'&#233;noncer.

J'ai un ami qui travaille en centre d'appel, donc je comprends bien que les op&#233;rateurs n'y peuvent rien.

Pour le modem, &#231;a ne fait qu'une semaine, mais comme ils &#233;taient pas s&#251;rs de l'adresse (j'avais re&#231;u une message sur mon r&#233;pondeur &#224; ce sujet) je me demandais quoi.

Bon, donc apparemment il n'existe VRAIMENT que des surtax&#233;s&#8230;

Alice, c'est m&#234;me pas la peine d'y penser, je crois que c'est vraiment le dernier chez qui j'irai, ils me semblent encore plus malhonn&#234;tes que le9 ou t&#233;l&#233;2. Il ne se passe pas un QueChoisir sans que leur nom soit cit&#233;&#8230;

Bon, alors j'attends, on verra bien.

EDIT : en tout cas, pour mon assureur, j'en ai choisi un qui n'a PAS de num&#233;ro surtax&#233;, ni m&#234;me de 0820. en tout cas pour l'instant il a des num&#233;ros normaux.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ne voyant rien venir (anne ma soeur anne) j'ai choisi la solution la plus simple, plutôt que d'essayer de savoir où est passé mon colis avec mon modem, j'ai rappelé le 0810 et j'ai comme si que rien et ai re-demandé un abonnement 30 megas.
Je suis tombé cet fois ci sur un opérateur (la première fois c'était une dame) pas très pro dans la diction et la mémoire (je lui ai répété mon nom plusieurs fois et il m'a fallu lui rappeler ou il en était un moment donné) mais parfaitement aimable et bon commerçant, qui m'a même proposé de faire passer les techniciens gratuitement pour tirer le cable (la première dame, elle, me disait que je devrais rappeler après avoir reçu le colis) en me conseillant de ne les faire venir que le  2 novembre sinon je paierai un mois pour 3 jours de connexion en octobre (les techniciens n'auraient pas pu venir avant le 27 octobre).
Bon, donc d'ici là j'ai le temps d'améliorer mon mac pour qu'ils soit super performant


----------



## ccciolll (6 Novembre 2006)

Bien, demain n'est pas encore arrivé.

La suite de més-aventures avec Le service commercial de NC

J'ai d'abord appelé le 0 810 le lundi 2 octobre et l'opératrice m'a assuré m'envoyer un modem par colis. Le lendemain, j'ai un message sur le répondeur de quelqu'un de chez NC me demandant si mon adresse est bien la bonne car elle a été mal saisie (en effet, l'adresse qu'elle donne n'est pas tou à fait exacte, mais le facteur est malin par chez moi, je me fais pas de bile pour ça). Elle ne rappelle jamais ni ne donne ses coordonnées pour que je puisse corriger l'adresse. Le vendredi 5 octobre, ne voyant rien venir, je rappelle le 0 810 pour savoir où ça en est, on me dit d'appeler le 0892, ce que je refuse, évidemment. Je choisis donc d'attendre encore un peu. Rien n'arrivant, je rappelle le 0 810 le lundi 9 octobre au soir (19h35) pour refaire un abonnement à zéro. L'opératrice me promet qu'une personne du service commercial me rappellera le lendemain entre 13 et 15 h sans faute (apparemment il n'y a plus de commerciaux dans le secteur après 19h30). Le lendemain (mardi 10 octobre donc), je poireaute jusqu'à 15 h 30 et personne n'appelle. Le soir, toujours aucun appel. Le lendemain, mercredi 11 octobre, je décide de rappeler une TROISIEME fois le 0 810 pour refaire un abonnement (soit dit en passant, je sais pas comment marchent leurs fichiers, mais jamais on ne me dit "ah vous êtes déjà inscrit sur notre fichier") et je tombe sur un opérateur ce coup-ci, qui a l'air dans le gaz, bien qu'apparemment fort serviable. Il me dit qu'il peut trouver une solution pour que je n'aie pas à payer les frais d'installation de la 2e prise, et me propose un rendez-vous avec un technicien. Sur son conseil j'obtiens un rendez-vous plutôt le 2 novembre que le 27 octobre, car dans le second cas j'aurais dû payer un abonnement pour octobre. Bref, trés serviable bien que lourdement incompétent (je lui répète mon nom 3 fois, je dois même lui rappeler en cours de route les propositions qu'il m'a faites !!!). Et là je me dis "enfin, c'est réglé".
Jeudi 2 novembre, le technicien doit passer entre 16h et 18h. Il a l'élégance d'appeler à 16h05 pour me prévenir qu'il arrive dans 10 minutes. Il arrive en effet, après quelques déboires pour trouver l'entrée étant donné les infos lacunaires qui apparaissent sur la fiche qu'on lui a fournie chez NC. Il commence par vérifier si la prise marche bien et regarde où il pourra passer le câble. Avant de vider le cellier pour qu'il commence son boulot, je lui demande par acquis de conscience si l'interventione st bien prise en charge par NC. Il consulte la fiche et me dit non. Il me montre les lignes en questions : le déplacement (40 ) est pris en charge, mais je suis censé débourser 40  pour la 2e prise ! Ce n'était pas ce qui était convenu avec le dernier commercial que j'ai eu en ligne. Le technicien est parfaitement compréhensif, il me remet ma prise en place et repart vers de nouvelles aventures après que nous ayons rapidement sympathisé. Voilà le seul contact vraiment agréable que j'ai eu avec NC. Il est à noter aussi que bien que j'ai précisé à chaque fois que je souhaitais un paiement par chèque, sur la fiche du technicien il était écrit de me réclamer un RIB.
Dès le lendemain, vendredi 3 novembre, je me rends au magasin à l'oiseau rouge et vert pour voir si en passant par un commercial en chair et en os j'arriverai à mieux régler les choses. Je tombe sur une dame parfaitement antipathique, qui a l'air de s'en taper royalement le coquillard. Elle ne porte pas l'uniforme vert, donc je suppose que c'est une commerciale envoyée par NC (d'aiileurs elle poireaute devant un stand NC). Pendant tout le temps de ma demande, elle n'a fait que souffler et regarder au loin. Elle me remplit la fiche sur son ordi, RV avec un technicien le 13 novembre, sans rien me demander (elle me met un PC et paiement par prélevement, entre autres) et me sort l'imprimé sans avoir rien mis au clair. Je lui demande si il est bien compris que l'intervention doit être gratuite et que je souhaite bénéficier de l'offre -10 euros pendant 3 mois qui m'avait fait chosir NC. Elle me dit que l'offre est terminée. Oui, je dis, mais c'est à cause de l'incompétence de NC que je suis là aujourd'hui, alors je vous demande un geste commercial, supprimez moi les 30 euros de frais d'activation, ça équilibrera, d'autant que je connais des personnes qui ont eut ces frais à 0. Elle veut rien savoir. Bon, tanpis, on annule, je vais aller voir ailleurs. Après m'avoir fait poireauter encore 5 minutes en faisant une gueule de 20 mètres, elle m'apprend qu'elle ne peut pas annuler. Donc le 13 novembre, il y a un technicien qui va venir chez moi et je vais devoir le renvoyer. C'est bien organisé chez NC !
Bon, je me donne une dernière chance, je vais dans le magasin d'en face (celui avec les petites voitures de la météo) et là je tombe sur une dame qui m'explique la même chose (elle peut rien faire pour moi, les prix de NC sont indiqués tel quel sur sa fiche) mais avec tellement plus de sourire et d'humour que ça fait du bien. Au passage elle m'a glissé que son propre employeur allait lancer son offre FAI le 15 novembre.
Enfin, résultat de tout ça, je renonce à NC pour l'instant, je suis dégoûté. 1 mois à leur courir après et pas moyen d'obtenir une connexion. Ils doivent avoir trop de client web par rapport à leur capacité et donc souhaitent décourager les nouveaux venants. Je vois que cette raison là.
Je peux même pas vous donner mon avis sur la qualité TECHNIQUE de NC, puisque je n'ai pas eu 1 seconde de connexion, même pas un modem, rien. (d'ailleurs le colis d'il y a un mois n'est jamais arrivé).

Bref, mon avis sur NC ne portera que sur leur service COMMERCIAL : une CA-LA-MI-TÉ !!!

ah si, leur techniciens, là je peux donner un avis : celui que j'ai rencontré était sympathique, efficace et plus commercial que tous leurs commerciaux 0 810 réunis.

Voilà. Je vais replonger dans ariase et peut-être opter pour l'option Orange 1 heures/10 euros/512K en attendant les offres promotionnelles de Noël

Je sais pas.

J'avais moyennement envie de me lancer dans internet, ça nourrit mes hésitations.


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2006)

Tu confirmes bien l'impression que l'on m'avait d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; sur NC... 
J'esp&#232;re que tu auras plus de chance avec les autres FAI


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2006)

Bon bah tant pis pou NC ! Ils ont perdu un client.

Sinon je viens d'emménager dans un appart dans le nord, et j'ai pris free sans passer par Orange (FT). On va voir ce que ca donne. Mais je conserve bien mon abonnement chez NC à lyon (toujours pas de soucis), ils m'ont même appelé pour me demander si je n'avais pas de problèmes.

Je crois qu'on joue vachement à la roulette russe avec ces opérateurs.


----------

